# Sram and Specialized's OSBB Standard



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have decided that I am going to run Sram Red eTap on my Allez Sprint X2 (which is back up on the Specialized webpage today, btw) and I am looking for advice on which bb standard to use. Right now, the logical options seem to be: 1) to simply get a Sram Red bb30 crankset and pair it with the parts that came with my bike; 2) get a Sram Red bb30 crankset and a BBinfinite system to pair with it; or 3) to get a Specialized, Rotor, or some other crankset that will play nice with both OSBB and Sram Red eTap. I am open to all options and really just looking for the best fit that will help me avoid creaking and other problems long-term. Feel free to fire away... I plan to order the crankset and my aerolink brakes soon, so I appreciate any advice you can offer. 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez-sprint-frameset/114841

Specialized OSBB (62mm) - 30mm Spindle - BBInfinite

SRAM Red 22 BB30 Crankset - Road Cranksets | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd run the stock red unless you want power in the future. The sworks is a great option as well, but the sworks crank on my wifes bike hit the high limit screw on her etap fd. Nothing a dremel tool couldn't fix, but beware. I'm running the stock press in bearings on mine x1 for the time being. However, I've installed a couple enduro torqu tites on a couple of frames for folks that have a lot of power and chew through bbs and have been very impressed with the quality. I haven't tried to take one out yet though! Also have installed a few from wheels mfg too with no issues. Just saw that they also have angular contact options now available. I like the thought of the angular contact as they should take pre load and high torque spinning a lot better than a normal bearing. Have also found that threading both cups together (like the two options I listed) really help with overall durability.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool, thank you for the quick reply. Is there really any difference between Praxis, BBinfinite, and Wheels mfg? I do plan to run power at some point (not sure when or what system I will choose), but I like the sound of a more durable build when the price of the upgrade really isn't that much.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

There are differences, e.g. praxis does not make a bottom bracket for a 30mm crank spindle. 

Wheels makes various versions of BB that would work in your frame. So, they are not all the same either. . .


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

As crit said above, there are differences. W/ the alloy osbb, it is a narrow BB30. The carbon osbbs are a narrow PF30. My apologies for misleading, as I thought enduro and wheels mfg had a BB for the alloy BB30 for a 30mm spindle, but I'm not seeing it. They seem to only the PF30 options and BB30 conversions. Probably the best option is to run the stock setup w/ a 30mm spindle. I don't see what benefit the bbinfinite would have over stock.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

pwork said:


> As crit said above, there are differences. W/ the alloy osbb, it is a narrow BB30. The carbon osbbs are a narrow PF30. My apologies for misleading, as I thought enduro and wheels mfg had a BB for the alloy BB30 for a 30mm spindle, but I'm not seeing it. They seem to only the PF30 options and BB30 conversions. Probably the best option is to run the stock setup w/ a 30mm spindle. I don't see what benefit the bbinfinite would have over stock.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I am selling an Ultegra 6800 Partial Groupset and a Specialized S-Works SL Pave' Seatpost. PM if you want more details and/or photos.


----------

